# Website Opinions Please



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm stuck. I know it is not finished but can't figure out what to do next. Give me your opinion please. 

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Link?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh jeez, that might be helpful - www.slapdashsoap.com


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Scented Satchels

Or are they Sachets? Satchels are something you carry something in sachets are the small net/lace/organza bags you put in your linen drawer. Or I am all wet, and simply never said it right 

The problem is and I am dealing with this as we speak...say someone wants to buy 5 lipbalms...they fill out the scents in the paypal section, where none of the scents are listed, so they have to remember and type it all out. Is there anyway of doing a drop down menu on your website where they click to add scents? Thank goodness my website gal knows this stuff. Excellent job, your soap is lovely. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It should be sachet, Vicki! 
I like it- it looks very good! 1 typo I have seen so far is Blackberry Sage Soap- an extra space between the I & n for IN.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Great Job!! I for one know the time it takes to put something like that together!!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

On your front page there is an extra space I think it was between shower and gel. I kinda gagged reading the black soap description, but that is me and my prudish self  The last page didn't dictate what type of goats you have just their personality. Do you have milk available for purchase for animal consumption...say so if you do. Testing you do on them, their care, etc. Your soaps looks beautiful  I love the tone of the your website...earthy and elegant at the same time.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I made the corrections. With paypal I can't get enough dropdown menus that will work. I'm really not that happy with Paypal. I've looked at zencart which is supposed to be a free shopping cart but I'm apparently too dumb to figure it out. I know I need to change it on my site though. I also want to change the last page talking about the goats. I need to wait for inspiration for that though. Thank for your input!

Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice job,,, looks great... 
Barb


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I think your website is well thought out and tastefully done. Remember you are selling soap products not your goats, that would be another site or at the very least another independent page devoted to the animals. People want to buy soap not necessarily the milk that goes into it. You have already mentioned the high quality milk and oils in your ingredients section. I really dislike the Paypal shopping cart because you have to back and forth so many times it makes for an unpleasant shopping experience. I use the Cube Cart (which is free) on my site and Paypal as the only way to make a payment online. There is a place where my customers can go to a form they can print and mail to me with payment. Folks seem to like that, they do not have to telephone me, just make their choices into the cart and go to the form when ready to exit. They do have to register to complete payment and the cart produces for me a list of customers.The cart automatically fills in their choices and has the form ready to print. This was part of the Cube Cart program. Feel free to visit my cart and try it out. I still have to get in there and tweak it a bit, but all in all I have found it to be fairly simple to install so long as your hosting company will support it. Zen Cart was very confusing for me.

Your photos are really nice - kudos to you on that. Photos are difficult. You do have some duplicate listings for some of your products, was that what you intended? I like the simplicity of your pages, but with a different cart you could streamline your pages even more. I like you color choices as well, very easy on eyes and the font is well chosen and of the perfect size. Keep plugging away on it - you're doing good! Jennifer


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Overall, it looks very nice!! I like your descriptions. Nice photos too. I had never heard of tooth soap before!!


----------

